# Black P0rn Star Look? Black glam Look? Let me Know?



## Shezblessed (Aug 21, 2007)

Good Afternoon Ladies,

I  want to post my first Tut 
However I want to post a tut that beneficial to black women that have trouble achieving a certain look. I myself am a huge fan of the Porn star look(smokey eyes nude full lips etc) and I have noticed it is very difficult to find a tut for this particular look especially for Dark black chicks. I also love the glammed up looks that I have spent an eternity perfecting (Playboy style makeup, 30's looks you get the point) I was wondering are there any request?.... Once again I work for Mac and own My own Cosmetic Biz so I know what a thing or two......I would like to hear your idea's the challenging the better
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please send me idea's for only the looks that you find the most difficult for black women to achieve Non black Chicks can hit me too I love all women however Sista's get at me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!

*******May you live to see the dawn********


----------



## Rene (Aug 22, 2007)

I would like to see that tut.


----------



## honeybrown (Aug 23, 2007)

The cat eyed & smoky eye look are on the top of my to learn list.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 24, 2007)

*~*The smokey eye/pinky nude lips is my pick!!!*~*


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 24, 2007)

no offense, why would anyone actually WANT to look like a porn star? that's disgusting IMHO.

BUT i WOULD like to see a tut. on how to do really hott smoky eyes. . . this should be interesting


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

I would love to see a tut like that- super dolled up, Barbie/porn type thing. Sounds great for a club outing or an evening at home with someone special.


----------



## femme2mac (Sep 5, 2007)

Plz ladies, excuse my frenglish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It will be very interesting to see that actualy. I find that type of make up very sexy,I never saw that style on blck beauties.unless the techniks are really fly! Anyways, me the look i would like to see would be the jlo style. very bronze skin and nude lips(kinda creamy), and eyes as if she didnt have any eye shadow!


----------



## L281173 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am thinking bright and vibrant shades like fuschia, purples, blues, and yellows.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 18, 2008)

The black porn stars I've seen actually aren't that much over the top, so I think it would be beautiful to see someone do a tutorial on it.  I imagine, yes some bright colors (turquoise, definitely a vibrant jeweled purple, etc) smoked up...definitely silver as well.  Added with a matching pink/nude lipgloss with a little liner to make the lips pop.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Okay totally NSFW girlies so click these at home!  But here is a girl I think is gorgeous, Sydnee Capri. If you click the gallery link there's some other gorgeous looks...there's a pink one that I think is adorable...totally not over the top but definitely a porn star look.


----------



## Sundae (Mar 18, 2008)

This may sound boring but I would like to see a neutral look. I don't know what to use for a neutral look.

I would also like to see bright colours like pinks, yellow and greens.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 18, 2008)

do those tuts.  i would absolutely LOVE to look like a pornstar!!! it's one of my biggest requests.


----------



## User67 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_no offense, why would anyone actually WANT to look like a porn star? that's disgusting IMHO.

BUT i WOULD like to see a tut. on how to do really hott smoky eyes. . . this should be interesting_

 
I think a lot of porn stars have beautiful make-up. Super smokey, dramatic & over the top. Nothing wrong or disgusting about that. It's just a different style. Just because you do your make-up like a porn star, doesn't make you one.


----------



## User67 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shezblessed* 

 
_Good Afternoon Ladies,

I  want to post my first Tut 
However I want to post a tut that beneficial to black women that have trouble achieving a certain look. I myself am a huge fan of the Porn star look(smokey eyes nude full lips etc) and I have noticed it is very difficult to find a tut for this particular look especially for Dark black chicks. I also love the glammed up looks that I have spent an eternity perfecting (Playboy style makeup, 30's looks you get the point) I was wondering are there any request?.... Once again I work for Mac and own My own Cosmetic Biz so I know what a thing or two......I would like to hear your idea's the challenging the better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please send me idea's for only the looks that you find the most difficult for black women to achieve Non black Chicks can hit me too I love all women however Sista's get at me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!

*******May you live to see the dawn********_

 
I would love to see a sultry, sexy porn star make-up tutorial!


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 19, 2008)

This is one of my favorite looks!! I've actually requested that Nicky a.k.a Beauty Allure do a tutorial on that, which she said she will do  be on the look out for that! I cANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Arisone (Mar 19, 2008)

I would love to see the porn star look! Also I would like to see a 1940's/50's classic glamour look (complete with red lipstick), a look with arabic eyes, and a goth look (which is rare to see on black women).


----------



## Kaycee37 (Mar 22, 2008)

Please post some great porn star tut's!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_This is one of my favorite looks!! I've actually requested that Nicky a.k.a Beauty Allure do a tutorial on that, which she said she will do  be on the look out for that! I cANT WAIT!!!!_

 
I think she would do a great job as well!  I would also love to see one done by devin.marie (I think that's her screename) and GlamYOURUs.  I think they would look beautiful. 

So, I guess I just have a quick question about the look people are thinking of.  Would Angel Lola Luv or Sandee Westgate qualify?

*NSFW*

*Angel Lola Luv* 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...d7b3dd0051.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...cb456dc518.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...3a2b11f41e.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...1be622680c.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...7e548df0f3.jpg


*Sandee Westgate*

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...629d9dcb6b.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...b95cbf8cc7.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...bf4b4e6c4e.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...a9b2795232.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...8478b481ef.jpg


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ I almost forget about the makeup on her eyes when I see those horribly noticeable implants and bad vintage wallpapers...
I think it's more of the smoky dark porn look with light lips than the other ones which are just high shine.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 22, 2008)

I defy anyone to prove to me that our very own pop Princess, Janet...Miss Jackson..._if you're nasty_, doesn't sit down with her makeup artist and say, MAKE ME LOOK LIKE A PORN STAR! 

And the reply to this very simple request, I'm sure is...O.K.!

Please folks, tell me you all have been checkin' Janet on her promo tour for her new single/video!!!! Especially, on Jimmy Kimmel the other night! _She's the boooooooooooomb! And lookin' NASTIER than ever!!!_ She was rocking the black footless leggings too. Sorry but I love the footless leggings!

With her corsets and long pencil skirts and layered black textured look.
She is always a study.

Wooo Wooo Wooo!!! Anywhoooo...

I would Love to see some tuts on how to contour like a Bitch and how to get the perfectly blushed look Janet always seems to have on her cheeks. This tut would also include ways to perfectly match & compliment and accentuate Beautiful skin tones and shapes. And provide a no brainer guide to choosing products which will work best. Maybe, incorporating the use of bare mineral products for greater ability to customize makeup for glowing and smoother skintone effects.

Janet makes it look impossible though, granted most girls don't have Janets apples, but would love to see some sure fire techniques for achieving _The Miss Jackson_ look!

I know when I'm contouring my cheek bones I use three different colors to achieve a more dimentional look. And always darker toward the hairline. 

*As a footnote:* when TamEva steps in front of the mirror to put her face on, she prays to any God that'll listen, that she achieves the "Porn Star Vibe"
for it is from lovely Ladies, the hardest working in show biz, that I pull much inspiration. These Ladies know how to throw down some purple eyeshadow!

Two movies one must see, if only, for the makeup! 
*Dreamgirls and Showgirls*


----------



## Esme (Mar 22, 2008)

I am as white as one can get, but I would love to see any of these tutes! The Goth on a woman of color would be excellent!
Oh, and Janet rocks! She is totally gorgeous.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 22, 2008)

I am Asian and I would LOVE to see a glam look tutorial like that! I have always loved glamorous look, one that is eye-popping WOW - the sexy makeup, big bouncy hair, the works! When I go to parties I would love to doll myself up in such a way!! Please post!! <3


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 4, 2008)

oh i most definately want to see the porn look...especially on dark skin


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 4, 2008)

...............


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 4, 2008)

I would love to see a tut on this too. More along the lines Angela Lola Luv not Sandee Westgate.

Although I don't want to look like a porn star, you gotta admit the look is hot


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 4, 2008)

i am married to a man who watches porn..and i would love to learn how to get the look


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 5, 2008)

OOOoohhh yyeeeaaahhhh! Porn star makeup is hot and I would love to see a tutorial.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I'm gonna play around tonight and see if I can do this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can successfully I'll make a tutorial.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_I would love to see a tut on this too. More along the lines Angela Lola Luv not Sandee Westgate.

Although I don't want to look like a porn star, you gotta admit the look is hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. Angela Lola Luv looks way hotter than Sandee Westgates.


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh me me, I want to look like a porn star too


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 5, 2008)

Where did the original poster go?  Were the tuts ever posted?


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

last activity for the original poster was in December..I don't think there were any tuts made


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 5, 2008)

Weeee so I just got done with my tutorial...I like the way it came out haha I"m still wearing the falsies and everything.  I just have to put it together and get it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Milani: Storm, Shock, MAC: Sharskin s/s, Saddle (prime), Hoppin (heatherette trio 1) and Bonus beat l/g.  And the falsies were Ardell's Runway Eyes: Tyra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll post pics once I load it off.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! can't wait to see it


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a picture of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna try to get the tutorial together tomorrow when I get off work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it helps you ladies.


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 5, 2008)

There is one black porn star named Lacey Duvall now even though shes light skinned maybe by pulling up her name you can get some dark skinned black female porn stars. I cant call her name but theres a gorgeous dark skinned black porn star that stars mainly with white dudes and she does some of the milf genre. But these two ladies exhibit that beautiful smokey eye nude lip thing to a T and no I dont mean T&A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P. I can wait for you to post some of these looks!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 5, 2008)

Speaking of Lola. This is one of the pics from her Vibe magazine shoot.  Her makeup is awesome!!! Any suggestions on MAC equivalent colors? I would really rock this!!!!

[URL="http://www.coreshock.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/angelluvvibe.jpg"]Check it out[/URL]

[URL="http://img232.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=20064_luv_122_498lo.jpg"]A Bigger Image[/URL]

[URL="http://img16.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=20059_angel-lola-luv-pictures_122_1100lo.jpg"]Here's another[/URL]


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Duplicate post


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow i can't wait to see the tuts


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 6, 2008)

*LuvinMyMac *The second pic is of some big guy with bad teeth.

Mz Lola does look good there. Hope there'll be a tut made of the first pics posted up of her. I don't reckon I could pull it off though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as my skin has different undertones and stuffsz.

*Tashona Helena *Loving your eye makeup and falsies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see your tut!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 7, 2008)

Lacey Duvall is so pretty and her makeup is hot 2!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

Why R we classifying a heavy makeup look as the pornstar look? I don't know where u guys live but here in Bmore all of the MAC MUA look like so called pornstars. They all wear heavy eye makeup, false lashes, bright lips and bright nails. THis is why we love MAC! Hell even Spektra members FOTD's are so called pornstar looks. Let's drop the pornstar title and just say we want a BEAt, FIERCE and FLASHY Face! Just in case , BEAT means a very flawless and gorgeous makeup job! This was not to offend anyone, I just thought it was weird ;D


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 8, 2008)

I dont think most of the people who posted here are offended by the term pornstar, at least I'm not. It's just a title. and alot of pornstars do wear heavy makeup, thus the term "pornstar makeup". I don't see it as a bad thing.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah why is porn star taken has a bad title.  Like it or not porn stars are PEOPLE like you and I...I hate how certain people (not saying about any replier in particular) pull them down like the makeup is on an animal.  When I thought of porn star I thought of intense colors paired with smokey eyes.  I don't really see MAC MUAs doing that around here...yeah they have falsies and dark eyes put it's not necessarily a porn look it's very pulled together unlike the porn star "anything goes" look.  That's just how I saw it when I created my tutorial.


----------



## LOCa (Apr 8, 2008)

Why Is Everybody Talking About Porn Lately? 

Cochinassssss.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_I dont think most of the people who posted here are offended by the term pornstar, at least I'm not. It's just a title. and alot of pornstars do wear heavy makeup, thus the term "pornstar makeup". I don't see it as a bad thing._

 
I was not saying it was a bad thing, I was just wondering why the heavy makeup look was considered a pornstar look. I'm not offended by the term at all,heck I support pornstars I have a library to prove it. Again just wondering about the classification. ;D


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Yeah why is porn star taken has a bad title. Like it or not porn stars are PEOPLE like you and I...I hate how certain people (not saying about any replier in particular) pull them down like the makeup is on an animal. When I thought of porn star I thought of intense colors paired with smokey eyes. I don't really see MAC MUAs doing that around here...yeah they have falsies and dark eyes put it's not necessarily a porn look it's very pulled together unlike the porn star "anything goes" look. That's just how I saw it when I created my tutorial._

 
Ok, I don't know if I was to read between the lines on that one, but anywho, again, there is nothing wrong with porn, pornstars or the heavy makeup look, Obviously we all love the look because that's what this forum is about, experimentation with color and outrageous makeup. I love all the  above. I was just wondering why the look is classified as pornstar. I feel like a broken record. And in what post did someone hate or " pull down" a pornstar? I've read all the post on this topic and all I heard was good things and support of pornstars and their looks. Hell, it seems the women on here are pretty familiar with pornstars and have their favorites. No hating or judging here! Moving On


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 12, 2008)

Umm...that was defintely posted before you defended yourself. And I wasn't talking about you to begin with, IE "no replier in particular" as in not you. There were other people making negative comments, and not just here I hear it other places as well. 

And I just don't see how porn star looks and MAC artist looks are the same.  The may be both out of the box but there's something different about presenting yourself at work and presenting yourself to be seductive in a movie.


----------



## rocksta (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, those video vixens always have glam make-up.

Heeey, we are waiting for the tut !


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Bumping this thread up....especially loving the Mz Lola Luv look...I would do a tut myself but I am a noob at makeup, especially eye makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh also there's a really good look that Lacey Duvall has when I searched her name but I can't post the pic up cuz of eerrr....reasons lol


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

ooo i wanna try lol!


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I love Angel Lola's looks. . . someone please do a tut!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_ooo i wanna try lol!_

 

Oooh please do, I've seen some of your other posts and they are so good!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Mmk I might do my first tut on this pic of Lola:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...cb456dc518.jpg


Except I might change the lip shade a bit as my skin's different to hers.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Apr 19, 2008)

go for it.  I'm always looking to try a different look!  Especially on Saturdays when I can get away with it.


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 19, 2008)

yea that would be pretty...cant wait to see


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 19, 2008)

I would like to see it done. I think it would be really interesting. Especially with a light/naked lip.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_no offense, why would anyone actually WANT to look like a porn star? that's disgusting IMHO.

BUT i WOULD like to see a tut. on how to do really hott smoky eyes. . . this should be interesting_

 
It's disgusting and hott at the same time? LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I think a lot of porn stars have beautiful make-up. Super smokey, dramatic & over the top. Nothing wrong or disgusting about that. It's just a different style. Just because you do your make-up like a porn star, doesn't make you one._

 
Okay... sharing a brain!


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 19, 2008)

I love Angels looks too, I'd be happy to see a tut of that look.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd love to at least attempt a porn star look. I'm not very talented with dramatic eyes, but I love the way it looks. This one member did a Kim Kardashian look; it was kinda porny-like [LOL ya'll like that word huh?]


----------



## ginagate (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_i am married to a man who watches porn..and i would love to learn how to get the look_

 
Same here! (and how to make it work with glasses!)


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_Same here! (and how to make it work with glasses!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have always thought that a sexy woman with glasses and makeup was just downright gorgeous in a naughty librarian/schoolteacher kind of way...is that weird


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *halal_beauty* 

 
_me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have always thought that a sexy woman with glasses and makeup was just downright gorgeous in a naughty librarian/schoolteacher kind of way...is that weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought i was the only one. My co-workers used to make fun of me when i said i wanted to put my hair in a bun wear and glasses for a fun night. And when my husband had an over due book take my hair and glasses down and show him what we do to library abusers.lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 10, 2008)

has anyone done these?
WHY ALL THESE BROKEN PROMISES?!?!!?!?!?
*cries*


----------



## Celly (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I think a lot of porn stars have beautiful make-up. Super smokey, dramatic & over the top. Nothing wrong or disgusting about that. It's just a different style. Just because you do your make-up like a porn star, doesn't make you one._

 
I have to agree 100% with Nyla on that.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

does Angel Lola do porn? i knew her as a video girl but thats it. her body is crazy. i always wondered if her butt was real or not lol! its sooo freaking round compared to her legs.

and i agree looking like a porn star is hot, just dont become 1! lol ur man will quit watching porn if u can master the look haha


----------



## Lapis (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_does Angel Lola do porn? i knew her as a video girl but thats it. her body is crazy. i always wondered if her butt was real or not lol! its sooo freaking round compared to her legs.

and i agree looking like a porn star is hot, just dont become 1! lol ur man will quit watching porn if u can master the look haha_

 
Nope she doesn't do porn **yet**, her butt is fake, I think she did the shots all the girls in ATL seem to be getting.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 13, 2008)

I finally attempted a porn look the other day and it was really cute. I used purples and a pinky nude lippy. 

I don't have pictures :/ I suck.


----------

